# Lowe Jon Boat Paint



## rrawhide (Feb 8, 2012)

Any suggestions for getting the drab green paint that Lowe uses on their jon boats?
I have looked at krylon and rustoleum drab camo green paint - close but no egg roll!!!
Thanx for your advice.
rrawhide :?:


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 8, 2012)

Cablea's is a Lowe's boat dealer and sell boat paints maybe the have match.

Here's link to their colors:
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Parker-Camo-Duck-Boat-Spray-Paint-and-Paint-Kits/737670.uts


----------



## clamman (Feb 9, 2012)

Head of to Sherwin - Williams , or a Duron paint store, pick up a paint chip color book to match your color...Tell them what you plan to use it for and I guarantee that will hook you up with the right product.

Just remember, your paint job is only as good as your prep!! _*Prep Hard and paint easy*_!

Good luck


----------



## nosticks (Feb 9, 2012)

My Lowe came with a can of spray paint for the interior. It is a Lowe product should be available from Lowe dealer.


----------

